# Ricing, is now all lost?



## ChristyTen (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello group, I had a batch rice on me something wicked and I can't reprocess it for several reasons.
What happens if it's just in the mould and done saponifying?
Is it a lost cause, will it look funky but be useable?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 23, 2018)

You will just have to wait and see. I do suggest you put your mold in a catch container in case the oils separate out as can happen with riced soap. When working with severely rices batter you really need to keep working with it until it comes together. Many times covering the batter container and letting it sit awhile will start it heating up and you can stick blend it back together. Alternate letting it rest and stick blending until it reasonably stays together. Can I ask why you cannot hp it? It could be your only way if it separates and then you want to get all the batter/oils in the pot


----------



## ChristyTen (Feb 23, 2018)

Need to go away and am physically not near my soap now.
Thank you for the fast answer.

It looked a bit bobbly on top, would that just saponify and look funky you think?


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 23, 2018)

It might be fine. A bit wonky looking, but fine.


----------



## amd (Feb 26, 2018)

I had a batch rice on me last week, after messing with it for an hour I finally gave up and mashed it back into the mold. I unmolded it and it has some wet spots (but not zappy) so I am letting it sit to see if they soak in. I will probably attempt a rebatch (because heaven forbid I throw away soap) later. The soap is the bumpiest ugliest thing I have ever seen. Chin up and move on, right?


----------



## Spice (Feb 26, 2018)

why does soap rice?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 26, 2018)

Spice said:


> why does soap rice?



Fragrance oil has always been the culprit for me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 27, 2018)

Fragrance oil has been the culprit for me as well.  I once had a batch that riced so badly I couldn't get it back together.  I tried stick blending it to submission, let it sit then stick blended it some more.  I then threw it in a pot over low heat and it still would not come together.   I ended up leaving it in the bucket for about 3 weeks.  It finally got just solid enough to toss.


----------



## Spice (Feb 28, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Fragrance oil has always been the culprit for me.


I wonder if false trace could do that.


----------



## Susie (Feb 28, 2018)

Spice said:


> I wonder if false trace could do that.



Not true ricing.  False trace looks like trace.  Ricing looks like something entirely odd with the lumpiness and separation.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 28, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Fragrance oil has been the culprit for me as well.  I once had a batch that riced so badly I couldn't get it back together.  I tried stick blending it to submission, let it sit then stick blended it some more.  I then threw it in a pot over low heat and it still would not come together.   I ended up leaving it in the bucket for about 3 weeks.  It finally got just solid enough to toss.



Yikes! Do you remember what the fragrance oil was? I'd like to avoid that one for sure!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 1, 2018)

It was Monkey Farts from Wellington fragrance.   It was a totally nightmare.....


----------



## lrpolillo (Mar 2, 2018)

Well I just cut this and all these tiny lumps. Is this ricing???  I have never experienced it before


----------



## Spice (Mar 3, 2018)

Susie said:


> Not true ricing.  False trace looks like trace.  Ricing looks like something entirely odd with the lumpiness and separation.


ok, good to know that one is not related to the other.  Just when you think you mastered a soap.....no matter how many years I will have under my belt, soap making was keep me on my toes forever.


----------



## Susie (Mar 4, 2018)

lrpolillo said:


> Well I just cut this and all these tiny lumps. Is this ricing???  I have never experienced it beforeView attachment 29171



Nope, if it had riced, you would never have been able to swirl it like that.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 4, 2018)

I agree that if it riced you never would have gotten swirls like that. 

What do you cut your soap with?  My wire cutter sometimes gives that affect.


----------



## DianaMoon (Mar 4, 2018)

lrpolillo said:


> Well I just cut this and all these tiny lumps. Is this ricing???  I have never experienced it beforeView attachment 29171



That's a very pretty soap. What colors did you use?


----------



## lrpolillo (Mar 4, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I agree that if it riced you never would have gotten swirls like that.
> 
> What do you cut your soap with?  My wire cutter sometimes gives that affect.



Piano wire single cutter



DianaMoon said:


> That's a very pretty soap. What colors did you use?



Brambleberry peach mica
Crafters choice sunset orange mica
Crafters choice orange salsa mica
And of course titanium dioxide


----------



## Spice (Mar 4, 2018)

lrpolillo said:


> Well I just cut this and all these tiny lumps. Is this ricing???  I have never experienced it beforeView attachment 29171



Pretty, no matter how many years I have under my belt, soap making will keep me on my toes.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2018)

lrpolillo said:


> Piano wire single cutter
> 
> That's likely what's causing the little bumps on the soap.  As long as there's no zap your soap is perfectly fine.   My soaps get those when my soap is a bit too soft to cut sometimes.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 5, 2018)

It could also be TD that hasn’t been dissolved properly or undissolved goats milk.


----------

